

Beauty of the Web - IE9 - vijaydev
http://www.beautyoftheweb.com/

======
dogas
As a web developer, I've wasted countless hours attempting to fix things that
rendered poorly in IE 6,7, and 8.

I think back of all the hacks to fix the many many css bugs out there, and at
least for me, dealing with and debugging older versions of IE has left a very
bitter taste in my mouth.

A couple years ago it was even worse when IE8 was not out yet and there were
zero developer tools to help try to understand how IE was rendering things.

And, the final kick in the pants is that IE7 and IE8 are still very pervasive
and will not go away quickly, AND IE9 is for windows 7 and greater only, and
thus the entire state of the art of modern web development will still be as
follows: \- design and test using modern browsers and tools like firebug \-
test in IE and realize there are rendering bugs everywhere \- look longingly
at the awesome strides that HTML5 and CSS3 are making, and realize that these
awesome things are at least 5 years away from the mainstream, once IE9 and
other modern browsers get more of a foothold.

If microsoft really wanted to push the state of web development, they would
build IE9 for earlier versions of windows, OR retrofit the rendering engine of
IE9 into earlier versions of IE.

Thanks microsoft, for finally giving a fuck. But fuck you for taking so long.

~~~
maximilianburke
IE9 requires Windows Vista, not Windows 7.

------
barredo
Screenshot of the website in IE6, just for curiosity:
<http://cl.ly/ca5874e11ad4acdabb09>, times sure are changing

~~~
auxbuss
If I could have up'd you +100 I would have.

For all of us who, in the past, had to fight the unbelievable crap that was --
and for some poor souls still is -- IE6, view this link and savour the
memories.

Sleep well.

------
jordanroher
Is it ironic that a site called "Beauty of the Web" is not itself beautiful?
The blue & purple scheme looks like my monitor's having hue issues rather than
some subtle color epiphany.

The animations are nice but, for example, the "download IE9" popup at the top
right looks amateurish, as does the orange button compelling us to Download
Now.

Compare this to the beautiful design of even Firefox's _update_ pages and be
disappointed.

<http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.6.9/whatsnew/>

~~~
benologist
It's more subjective then ironic I think.

~~~
petervandijck
Nah, it really is ugly.

------
ibejoeb
I'm actually really excited for IE9. I think it's a significant step forward
that will help bring advanced, modern web technologies to the majority of
users. I'm definitely behind MS on this one.

~~~
auxbuss
For Microsoft to in any way redeem itself, it must hit the target with IE9.
Then it must correct IE8. Then it must fix IE7. And finally, it must correct
or kill IE6. There would be many takers for the latter. There always has been.

Anything less is not enough.

